# Upgraded SAT T-60 Problems



## gwdragon (Jul 14, 2007)

I tried to do a search for Sat T-60 problems but I can't seem to find any other postings about it. I went to hinsdale-how-to and went through the SAT T-60 sets. I used a non-Quantum drive, 200GB. It reports 187 Hours record time when I use it in the TiVo but after 2 weeks of complete flawless functioning, it started showing some strange errors that seem to be HD related.

The only step I skipped was the use of the TiVoMad utility because I couldn't get it to boot on any of the PC's I had available. The instructions said if you don't do it with a Series 1 TiVo it won't boot, and mine boots just fine so I thought I was in the clear. I didn't do anything else out of the ordinary and still have my original drive in its original configuration, ETC. Here are the problems that poped up a little less than 2 weeks later:

Two of my recordings that were an hour long freezes about 15 minutes in and then the whole TiVo reboots and restarts. If you warp to the end, you can backward jump to close to the area and continue playing.

Another one of my recordings doesn't exist. It tries to play and then brings up an error show not found or something like that. 

I cracked open the case to find the HD incredibly hot, hotter than I would like it. I'm leaving it open with a small fan blowing on it to see if it is simply a heat issue. 

Has anyone else experienced this? I haven't done anything else to this TiVo but this since I bought before the 2nd tuner was activated. Its been kept up to date by dial-in process and still has the lifetime sub on it. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

How exactly did you image the drive/where did the image come from? What software version are you running? I'd guess you're not using an LBA48 aware kernel.


----------



## gwdragon (Jul 14, 2007)

When I went to the Hinsdale How-To page, it had me Download mfs Tools CD. I used that to copy the image from the original drive onto a Fat32 drive. I put the HD's into my PC and pulled the image off the drive then tested on the larger drive. It booted in the TiVo but I wasn't sure if the TiVomad stuff needed to be done so I used Tigers Mfs Tools (A newer version I believe) to re-do the image pull and put it on the larger hard drive.

I used a spare AMD64 PC to do all this and didn't have my XP drive in the box because NTFS isn't read by the linux kernel.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You're missing an LBA48 aware kernel then. Grab the $5 boot cd from dvrupgrade.com. It includes the proper kernels and the copykern utitility that will install the new kernel for you.

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...Category_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=11


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Da Goon said:


> You're missing an LBA48 aware kernel then. Grab the $5 boot cd from dvrupgrade.com. It includes the proper kernels and the copykern utitility that will install the new kernel for you.
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...Category_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=11


You don't need to spend the $5; the LBA48 kernel and copykern are also available on the free LBA48 boot CD; I wish that thread was sticky!


----------



## gwdragon (Jul 14, 2007)

I have finally found time to make the conversion (the problems are VERY infrequent). I'm going to have to find out what happens. I re-created the partition and then ran the copykern using the 3.0+ kernel. It boots and works but only time will tell. Thank you both for all the info. Of a 200GB drive it says I have 189 hours to record. I also doubled the swap space to 300M. If you have any specific suggestions, please let me know, the machine gets a LOT of use because the entire family records stuff on it (the reason it took me so long is because we had a lot of shows on it). Thanks for all the help.


----------



## gwdragon (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, we have a failure. Suddenly, one day, several programs disappeared. They were working and now they don't exist. I'm going to try a lower kernel version, does anyone have any other ideas I should try?


----------

